# Come see my new FRILLBACKS



## Krissy (Jan 12, 2009)

Yayyyyyyyyy today I picked up 2 baby Frillbacks........
The temperate today in Sydney is around the 42 degree mark...it's a total shocker to bring the babies home to, so I have just set a cage up on the table to settle them.......I have them in an air conditioned room..........

One is about 30 days, it's the one with the bits of black in the feathers but the breeder has assured me the black will fall out in moult in March....

The second is a hen & she is picture perfect........

This is the Hen...just over 30 days old.










Tried to get a close up of the feathers..










This is the baby...just 30 days old....so cute.










The hen agian.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Krissy, they are beautiful! Congratulations on your new family members!

Terry


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Krissy, they are gorgeous. I can not wait until I get mine. What are you going to call them. Ohhhhhhhhhh. I am becoming impatient. But good things come to those who wait. Beautiful with a capitol B!!!!!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI KRISSY,How are things down under its SUMMER.Any way I think your FRILLBACKS ARE JUST BEAUTYFUL Did you know that many of us here in the USA call them the FRENCH POODLE of the pigeon world,but we realy love them* GEORGE


----------



## Krissy (Jan 12, 2009)

The French Poodle.....OMG I LOVE it........

Now my hubby who is the professional snapper has taken some beautiful pics of the hen which I want to share.......





































I'm just blown away by how beautiful these birds are.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations! They look like lilttle angels!  Im very happy for you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just loooove your babies, you must be so happy with them, how exciting! I have a pair on eggs now and hope for some babies. even if the spots don't moult out I think he/she is still really nice. congrats. keep us updated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh ...they are SO lovely!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

they are very cute lil feather dusters you got there


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Krissy, they are so beautiful. Love all the pictures. They have such dainty, pretty beaks too! The baby is just precious. Many thanks.


----------



## Krissy (Jan 12, 2009)

Arhhhhhhhhh thank you all for your lovely comments.....

Spiritwings I hope you get babies soon.



I think their face is just so beautiful........and yes Lady T the beaks are superb........
Now I just need to find a beautiful cage to display them in......

All the good cages seem to be over your way....
This is the one that I love...

http://www.theinteriorgallery.com/pd_conservatory.cfm

This link has the most beautiful cages but by the time I get it to Australia it will be very $$$$$$$

So I will just keep looking on Fleabay...hahahahahaha

Have a great day everyone...x.x.x.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

yea i do like a good frill back


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Name for the hen could be Fi Fi the french poodle pigeon LOLWTR (LOL with tummy role) 
The cage looks a little small when she get her Frills. I have been looking for cages for some time and not much around here in Aust. On fleabay a company called Cage n Horse have beautiful cages in the UK. One nice larger one $63.00 AU, postage is the killer final cost around $300.00 AU all up to get it here. Have a look the link.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ANTIQUE-WHIT...46289QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Happy hunting


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Both of those cages are WAY WAY too small for a pigeon. Pigeons need to be in a cage that is LONGER and WIDER than TALLER........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's an Aussie company that custom makes cages/aviaries: http://www.aussiecagesandaviaries.com/

Here's another: http://www.birddealer.com/australianbirdsproducts.html. This site had some double high rabbit hutches that could be modified slightly to become a very nice "cage" for a couple of pigeons.

Terry


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

The cages are only for display purposes not to house them. ie Wedding, shows etc?????
That is the purpose we both want them for.
If you have viewed Krissy website her birds are the most pampered around and live in there own room in her house. 
Me I have 3 large aviaries and 5 breeding cages purpose built for my birds.

We are looking for cage to take to events where the birds will only be in the for a few hours at the the most.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Queen said:


> We are looking for cage to take to events where the birds will only be in the for a few hours at the the most.


OK! I got it now! Sorry! 

Terry


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Beautiful Birds!


----------



## Krissy (Jan 12, 2009)

ooops...should of explained.....but Queen has done it for me....Thank you.

Yes the cages are only for display.........These 2 Frillbacks have a beautiful HUGH aviary that I will put them in a day or to when they settle...

They are so quiet.....I have not heard them make a sound......

TAW thank you for the links......very sweet of you....will go check it out now......Mwah.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Your birds are very beautiful. I love the baby. Thank you for the pictures.

Margaret


----------



## Krissy (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you Margaret.


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

*would love a pair of pure whit frills*

i wish i could find a pair of pure white frills they are great looking birds and as said make a great display at weddings
have heard of someone having a sadle back and a frill in a cage together to look like the tux and the wedding dress


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

my gawd, they are gorgeous gorgeous birdlings!!!! i am gonna have a HOUSEful of pigeons before long, i swear!

there's just something about the white pijjies, and then with the curls??? sighhhhhh

do keep posting photos - they look like sweet little angels!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

they are sooooooo pretty,are frillbacks hard to keep???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Queen said:


> The cages are only for display purposes not to house them. ie Wedding, shows etc?????
> That is the purpose we both want them for.
> If you have viewed Krissy website her birds are the most pampered around and live in there own room in her house.
> Me I have 3 large aviaries and 5 breeding cages purpose built for my birds.
> ...


Sorry.........I didn't know..........we're just all about looking out for the birdies..........


----------



## Krissy (Jan 12, 2009)

The breeder that I got them from said these 2 are show quality ( not that I will show them)....he did say that after you wash them it can take a couple of weeks for the frills to come back.....


What is amazing to me is the feather that grow out of their toes....I have never seen that before.......they have all these quills on the toes.....

I have had them in a cage for 3 days since I got them, as I'm crop feeding the little one & they are just so quiet...they don't even seem to be moving in the cage....they just stand and look beautiful......
The breeder did say they are very flighty & do stress....and I have noticed when I take the larger of the 2 birds out of the cage for a cuddle she does a mega nervous poo.......onme...
Hopefully they will get used to me......

I bought a beautiful cage off Fleabay yesterday from London.....The cage was 30 quid and postage 60 quid!!!!! Yeeks.........
It's really hard to find a beautiful display cage plus one that has enough room.

I had searched high & low in Aussie land & Ebay seems to the place to get them.


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Sorry.........I didn't know..........we're just all about looking out for the birdies..........


I did not mean to offend anyone with my post 
cheers


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Great to see you purchased a cage. I will have to wait until the bank balance looks a little better after getting over Christmas. i just saw ad for a guy in Newcastle Aust. selling Frillbacks for $30.00 each might give him a call.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

OMG, I'm speechless! So,so beautiful! You guys are killing me! We have one . . . that's ONE . . . little stray pigeon that I am redesigning a little play house for (and possibly a couple of Kings), outdoor aviary and all, and now I want to figure how to make room for a few more.  Too many beautiful pigeon breeds  I like poodles

BTW, I groomed dogs for 32 years and I never groomed a poodle THAT cute!


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Finally received my white Frillback pair. They had a 11 hour car trip. Romeo and Juliet will be a beautiful addition to our display birds for our Wedding Release Business. although they do not have crests the have crest in there genetics. 

Will try and post photos soon


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

First time i have posted pictures hope they work. they come from the same breeder as Krissy's birds.

I have named them Romeo and Juliet


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gorgeouse! but of course Im partial.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Up 'till now, all my birds are rescues (and their offspring).....I may have to start BUYING some! These white Frillbacks are beautiful!!


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, Queen and Krissy...No good cages in Australia? Looks like you should start selling cages!  Either of you have spouses or guy friends that can weld or do wood working? That would be quite the little niche. I'm also interested in white release and I've been looking in my area for good display cages too. There's a guy in the country by me that makes them. They're beautiful. He makes them in all different shapes, even ones that look like white wedding chapels. 

Oh, got all excited about the cages and forgot to say what I originally wanted to say. BEAUTIFUL frills!! How beautiful! What did Krissy end up naming her birds?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Beautiful Frillbacks. I didn't know that even at such a young age, you can see the feathers curling already.


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> Well, Queen and Krissy...No good cages in Australia? Looks like you should start selling cages!  Either of you have spouses or guy friends that can weld or do wood working? That would be quite the little niche. I'm also interested in white release and I've been looking in my area for good display cages too. There's a guy in the country by me that makes them. They're beautiful. He makes them in all different shapes, even ones that look like white wedding chapels.
> 
> Oh, got all excited about the cages and forgot to say what I originally wanted to say. BEAUTIFUL frills!! How beautiful! What did Krissy end up naming her birds?


 Hi moonshaddow
We have some purchased some baskets and my husband is currently making a heart shaped cage and rectangular shape with dowel will post pictures when they are finished. You can see our basket on our website www.lennoxwhitedoves.com.au


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

More Pictures of my Frillbacks
Juliet



























Romeo and Juliet


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds, Queen! Thank you for the photos! It may just be the angle of the photo, but have a close look at Juliet's upper beak. It appears to be a bit overgrown and may need to be gently clipped or filed down a bit.

Terry


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Krissy & Queen - they are very classy! I have just started in white homers and intend to get into the pigeon releases here in country Victoria when they have bred up a little and I have gained a little more experience. I have been besotted by frillbacks since I joined this site and discovered them - I would love to breed some of them too, and would appreciate any info you have on breeders in Australia. Can pigeons be safely shipped in Australia, or is it a matter of driving a long way to pick them up? Queen, your mention of a breeder in Newcastle sounds promising, as my family all live in that area and I could kill 2 birds with one stone, so to speak, by visiting the rels and picking up some pigeons. If you could share some of your local knowledge on breeders, it would be much appreciated. The bird cage problem is one I also envisage for the future: guess I'll need to start putting out some feelers too!


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Della,
Krissy and my Frillbacks come from a breeder in Sydney. When you are ready to purchase some send me a personal message and I will give you there contact details. They won all Frillback sections at the Sydney Royal show 2008. They imported the birds for the US initially. We also are new to the white dove Release business and have just put our website up check it out www.lennoxwhitedoves.com.au We are getting ready for our first Wedding Expo and I painted a sign and have been madly collecting baskets and building cages to use in our business.


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Queen! I really liked your new site - and your baskets looked beautiful - well done! I will certainly be in touch with you for more info on your frillbacks. Keep the pix coming!


----------



## Krissy (Jan 12, 2009)

Queenie your Frillbacks are simply stunning.......Love the names.....
Mine are still nameless........& they are having a moult at the moment.....

Please have a look at my cages.....boy is it hard to find a lovely cage & the Frillbacks seem bigger than my Fantails so you have to find a cage that will fit them without their wings getting caught in the bars......

This cage I won on Ebay last week for $61.....what a bargain.....I will paint it white & my Frillbacks will go in it.










This cage is also Ebay but it came from London & owes me $190.......the postage was a killer...











And this cage I bought at Base Warehouse in Sydney for $120.











My birds are only for display not for release......


I still think Ebay is the best place for cages.....


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Krissy, your cages are all lovely but your $61 number from Ebay is marvellous - well done!


----------



## Krissy (Jan 12, 2009)

Della I'm over the moon with the $61 one...WhooooHoooooooooooooo


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Krissy that are great what a find.

I have just purchase two home build cages that on Ebay good old Ebay. For $160.00 for two the same. The people made them for a Dove Release business that did not get off the ground and have other cages for sale as well I am having a look at them on Sunday when I pick mine up. 
Picture of the of one of the Cages








some of my Release Baskets








Bluey on one of the Baskets








One of my Decorations on large Release Basket


----------



## Krissy (Jan 12, 2009)

Queenie darling I wanted that cage that your looking at...it's stunning......but they were not helpful when I asked them is they could courier it to Sydney.......
Goooo girllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

I think I was meant to buy it only found it 15 mins before closing as I have not been watching ebay much lately I will be having a look at what else they want to sell. They told me they have a lot more they may sell. I will keep your in mind when looking.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

all your cages and baskets look beautiful, you have a done a great job of it. the fantails are so nice, do you let them out at the receptions? are they hard to catch?


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Spirit Wings,

No we don't let them out at Ceremonies as yes they are hard to catch these photos were taken in our yard.
They fly quite well and are funny when trying to circle and keep up with the homers they do quite well and it is good exercise for them to keep healthy. 
We keep them in Display cages at weddings for show.


----------



## valik1 (Feb 26, 2009)

do u have any for sale am looking for frillbakcs


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry None for sale


----------



## valik1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Do U Have For Sale


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

oh.... such lovely birds....


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Beautiful birds, Krissie and Queen!
Krissie, your hubby's photos are breathtaking! With your hen's beauty and his artistry I'll be expecting some prizewinning photography! Pigeon Talk holds a photographic contest every year, and there are sections for pets, show birds, etc. Hint, hint...


----------

